# Deus medicals



## Kingjpwn (Sep 13, 2021)

Is anyone here experienced with Deus Medicals? Would love to hear anything you guys know about them.


----------



## Kingjpwn (Sep 15, 2021)

Nobody has heard of them? I've done some research and apparently "the steroids are manufactured in GMP-Certified facilities and are a pharmaceutical grade."

They also have a lot of resellers, some of which are pretty reputable such as expresspct.


----------



## CJ (Sep 15, 2021)

I haven't, no. Sorry.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 15, 2021)

Popular company.  Don't know anything about them.  But I assume if you do a search for them, you should get plenty of info.


----------



## Kingjpwn (Sep 15, 2021)

Hope they are g2g. Going to post here in 3 months if they are or not.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 15, 2021)

They seem well received on Meso, haven't seen any complaints about them, but at the same time I haven't seen any 3rd party testing for them. I was considering ordering from them at first because they were so easy to find. that's the same reason why I ended up passing on them in the end. 

 Let us know what you think and if you get any bloodwork done.


----------



## Kingjpwn (Sep 15, 2021)

TomJ said:


> They seem well received on Meso, haven't seen any complaints about them, but at the same time I haven't seen any 3rd party testing for them. I was considering ordering from them at first because they were so easy to find. that's the same reason why I ended up passing on them in the end.
> 
> Let us know what you think and if you get any bloodwork done.


Check this site, here's test E for example








						Buy TESTOMED E 250 By Deus Medical
					

Looking to buy TESTOMED E 250 (Test Enanthate)? We have Test E for sale from Deus. It is is a basic steroid, used as a base for all cycles.




					buydeus.com
				



There's third party tested result, sterile and 258.57 testosterone per ml.

I'm going to get bloodwork twice during the cycle. Not sure what I'm going to check though as it is super pricy in my country.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 15, 2021)

Kingjpwn said:


> Check this site, here's test E for example
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's testing that they themselves sent out. When I say 3rd party I mean users who buy and get it tested.

any lab can make 1 legit batch, get it tested and wave around the results for advertisements sake. the only testing that really counts are those done independently. A lot of legit places will offer credit or reimbursement to people getting blind testing done because thats the best proof they can ask for to prove their legitimacy.

I havent seen any testing in this manner, done by independent customers without letting the supplier know.


----------



## Kingjpwn (Sep 15, 2021)

TomJ said:


> That's testing that they themselves sent out. When I say 3rd party I mean users who buy and get it tested.
> 
> any lab can make 1 legit batch, get it tested and wave around the results for advertisements sake. the only testing that really counts are those done independently. A lot of legit places will offer credit or reimbursement to people getting blind testing done because thats the best proof they can ask for to prove their legitimacy.
> 
> I havent seen any testing in this manner, done by independent customers without letting the supplier know.


Well, that doesn't sound really good. They seem to have very good reputation and in the Finnish bodybuilding forum they have only positive reviews, except one and that is a guy who claimed he used 1g / week of their tren and nothing happened - not sure if it can be taken seriously. But the guys ain't invaded Finnish forums, that's for sure haha  

But yeah, that kind of testing there seems to be none...

How much does it cost if I would do it? Or just post the bloodwork from week 6 on their test?


----------



## TomJ (Sep 15, 2021)

i have no experience in getting products tested. there are a couple that offer the service but im not sure on pricing.

let me clarify the only bad thing I saw about deus was that i couldn't find and independent testing that anyone was willing to share or were made public. they very well could be g2g but just wasnt enough to sell me on being a hyper paranoid first timer.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 15, 2021)

Kingjpwn said:


> Hope they are g2g. Going to post here in 3 months if they are or not.


They make quality products, just depends if what you get is authentic


----------



## TomJ (Sep 15, 2021)

Verify Partner or Shop Here | Deus Medical
					

We partner major pharmaceutical companies in India & abroad as a reliable and efficient contract manufacturer. Veify your reseller code here!




					deusmedical.com


----------



## Kingjpwn (Sep 15, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> They make quality products, just depends if what you get is authentic








						Verify Your Product Here | Deus Medical
					

We are glad, that you chose to purchase our products. Check our page to verify your product code!




					deusmedical.com
				




This should do the trick? Thanks for response mate, respect it.


----------



## Kingjpwn (Sep 15, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Verify Partner or Shop Here | Deus Medical
> 
> 
> We partner major pharmaceutical companies in India & abroad as a reliable and efficient contract manufacturer. Veify your reseller code here!
> ...


Yeah, Buydeus.com is there!


----------



## TomJ (Sep 15, 2021)

Kingjpwn said:


> Yeah, Buydeus.com is there!



sounds like your g2g


----------



## Kingjpwn (Sep 15, 2021)

TomJ said:


> sounds like your g2g


Sounds awesome. My friend ordered from them yesterday. He is going to start test 300mg / week probably when he gets the stuff. I'm going to ask if he gets bloods at week 6 so we I can check before I even buy that his stuff is legitimate.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 15, 2021)

Kingjpwn said:


> Yeah, Buydeus.com is there!


You could always verify the product code on duesmedical website. In the drop down they have an authenticity section. Verify your product there to see if the reseller gave you legit stuff from the lab.


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 16, 2021)

Kingjpwn said:


> Check this site, here's test E for example
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much a whole panel is in need my friend……@ start @8 weeks etc…..


----------



## Kingjpwn (Sep 16, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> You could always verify the product code on duesmedical website. In the drop down they have an authenticity section. Verify your product there to see if the reseller gave you legit stuff from the lab.


Yeah I'm going to do it haha =)


GreatGunz said:


> Pretty much a whole panel is in need my friend……@ start @8 weeks etc…..


Think I need to discuss this with my fellow Finnish bodybuilders as the full panel is around 400 euros...


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 17, 2021)

Only thing from Deus that I have tried is Proviron and it seemed to work well for me.


----------



## Kingjpwn (Sep 17, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Only thing from Deus that I have tried is Proviron and it seemed to work well for me.


I checked out this forun Mesorx and apparently everyone there thinks Deus Medicals is g2g. Also they are super cheap, in my country's black market test E is 80e for 10ml 250mg and dbol 60e for 50mg x 50 tablets. It's so huge money saving for me =) Will have money to take several bloods during cycles and I can run their stuff with peaceful mind haha =P


----------

